# From Bachmann C19 Bumblebee to R.G.S 41



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Took a Bachmann C19 Bumblebee and did a simple bash to R.G.S #41.
Added New Headlight, Steam and Sand dome tops, Painted, Lettered and re-numbered


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome aboard,
Nice job.
John


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice. Sent you a PM.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

The Bumble Bee is nice but I really like your version better. Good job!.


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Great looking locomotive! I'm impressed!

Did you remove the Bachmann paint, or simply paint over it?

Robert


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Painted right over it with Krylon Flat Black. Was debating to strip everything off..but didn't. Just taped off what I needed...I wanted an easy simple bash and it was. The taping took the longest and taking the tape off too. Lol


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks great! A trick I use when painting wheels is to take some Vaseline on a Q-tip and wipe that on the treads and flanges. The paint won't stick to it, and it's easy to clean off once things are finished. 

And welcome to MLS!

Later,

K


----------



## Al Sauer (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks great. If you don't mind, how did you simply replace the tops of the steam and sand domes? Are there available parts to do this, rather than disassemble the loco and remove the entire dome?

Thanks


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

The tops pop right off easy. I used both a Bachmann Sand Dome top from a K-27 and a Steam dome top from a 2-8-0 Connie.


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Had to do dome cutting and sanding then attached with epoxy


----------

